# bad morning



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

ive had a very bad morning.the goat has learned to move his pen all over the place.an he was next to the sat dish for the internet.so i had to move his pen back where its supposed tobe.so i took the chain an chained his pen to the fence.so now he cant move it.an now for the real bad news.something has killed all my guienies 1 turkey an 1 old hen.so i just have 1 turkey left.guess i wont try turkeys or guienies again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your turkeys and guineas. 

Don't give up on them though. Just make their pen more prediator proof. If they weren't in a pen, maybe consider one.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks kitty


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

aaarrrgh!!!
Have any idea what varmint it was?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 5, 2009)

we have some ideas.but we arnt sure.it could be foxes.as we know where some foxes den up.it could be possums or coons.it could be dogs.but either way something is gonna die.either by led trapp or both.


----------



## MReit (Apr 5, 2009)

Not good.....I started building my coop this weekend. I'm hoping nothing comes close to the barn that I don't have to cage the lil things...good luck, I always find shooting the predators more satisfying!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

My girls are in a coop and run. We have to many prediators here. We have one neighbor that let's theirs out and she has told me that anymore than two days out and they are in big trouble with the prediators so they also have a run the chickens usually stay in. 

But as for where you are, as your building keep in mind that the day may come with bad prediators and allow room for a run to be put up, if your not having one now. And then hope you never need it.


----------



## MReit (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm definately putting it somewhere that can easily be fenced in. I only have 13 so I really don't want to lose any. I'm slightly even getting attached to the lil buggers!





			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My girls are in a coop and run. We have to many prediators here. We have one neighbor that let's theirs out and she has told me that anymore than two days out and they are in big trouble with the prediators so they also have a run the chickens usually stay in.
> 
> But as for where you are, as your building keep in mind that the day may come with bad prediators and allow room for a run to be put up, if your not having one now. And then hope you never need it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm definately putting it somewhere that can easily be fenced in. I only have 13 so I really don't want to lose any. I'm slightly even getting attached to the lil buggers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems to happen very easily.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

everything that was killed was right out the back door.an weve been seeing dogs go up an down the road.an caught 3 dogs in the neighbors pasture.an was waiting on them to  come out so we could drop them.but they was to smart.


----------

